
Oculus Rift inventor Palmer Luckey is funding Trump’s racist meme machine - AndrewDucker
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/how-your-oculus-rift-is-secretly-funding-donald-trumps-racist-meme-wars/
======
danielvf
Have we recreated the Hollywood blacklist era? A man funds one picture, up
temporarily up on a LED billboard, and now the mob calls for him to be fired,
and pledges to drop development for Rift titles until he is fired?

This is taking politics way to far.

------
FooNull
I'm not sure I understand the significance of this article. Asking seriously,
what should I take out of reading this?

An (20 something) individual privately supported a major presidential
candidate with internet memes?

Also, asserting that the years-old pepe memes have now become white
supremacist propaganda also leaves me pretty confused.

------
pjeffy
The spotlight needs to be shown on white supremacists. If a tech icon wants to
fund racists, that's fine, just make sre everyone knows.
[https://www.facebook.com/BoycottOculus/](https://www.facebook.com/BoycottOculus/)

------
namlem
As if we needed another reason not to buy an Oculus.

